# Neighbors sewage running into my pond



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep, the house got forclosed and the clean up guys came over to tell me they found the sewage running (piped- deliberatly) into the ravine that leads to my pond at the bottom of my property (I rent)..... there is no septic tank, no city sewer..... just a black pipe... running into my pond. I can only think about all the fishing we've done down there, wading around, thank god no swimming. I've searched all over the net and found nothing quite like this.... the owner lost the house... but somewhere there had to be a health department inspection of the septic, the house burned back a few years ago and was rebuilt... it had to be insured... there was a payment being made to the bank. I cant find a septic anyplace... i just know there isnt one... the black pipe says it all... i cant believe it. How friggin nasty.... This personifies the word HACK. Who would build/ use a house with out a septic? Pass inspection? Insure it? It doesn't seem possible that this many professionals could drop the ball on an issue this huge. I cant find anything that looks like a septic.... Just the pipe that leads from under the house down the hill. Not even covered to try to hide it. It has been like this for years. Can any one tell me how the hell to sue everyone involved? This just pisses me off, i have a kid that's 5, we play in the woods sometimes. Can you imagine how i'm feeling? Nausiated for staters. But mainly pissed. Where do i begin here? Taking pictures tomorrow... will prob. be dismissed if i was trespassing i guess, but will do it any way...


ANY AND ALL SUGGESTIONS WELCOMED... THROW FUEL ON THIS FIRE>>> 
I EXPECT SOMEONE TO GET BURNED!!!!!!!!! The bank is asking 60 k for the house...the guy owed 90... i think they just lost a little more money... We'll see what the lawyers say tomorrow. Thanks to all for any good info. Im gonna go throw out my fishing poles now and gargle with clorox.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

So, you didn't notice a sewage pipe on your property? Who's fault is that? Is this your property or are you renting?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Cdat>>>



> the ravine that leads to my pond at the bottom of my property *(I rent).....*


There is absolutely NOTHING you can do. Call your landlord and put your lawyers back in their box.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Start with the county sanitarian(?). They should be able to tell you what codes were violated, and what the legal consequences should be...


If vengance is in your blood, call one of the lawyers on TV, explain it, sue the pants off them. Sounds like the HO is loaded:laughing::laughing:. Maybe you can contribute to all of our rates going up:no:

Just get it corrected and move on....

Remember....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

This is another issues of hacks getting buy even when the stuff should be caught by an inspector. I have no idea where you would even start. Perhaps plug up there waste pipes with some bungs. Let it all backup into the house.


----------



## R.T.Fahey (Sep 13, 2009)

Call the State/Federal EPA, this is a violation of The Clean Water Act.


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Make sure they are correct before you get too upset about it. You may find it is a washer or sink drain. Seen that a few times.

Still not great, but not as bad as it sounds. Hard to believe noone would have noticed raw sewage piping out of the house.


----------



## JK Floors (Mar 15, 2009)

21gun said:


> Can any one tell me how the hell to sue everyone involved?


If I want my electrical fixed, I don't call the plumber. Ask a lawyer. They generally know more about the law and suing people than tradesmen do.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

County health department will take care of all of it for you. Simple.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't sue, too much trouble & take longtime. Your own/family health is your immediate concern/danger now ->>


1. Give landlord 1-month notice to move out of the house.

2. Bill landlord for your cleanup efforts cost or health troubles, if any?

3. Hold last month rent check, deduct deposits or to cover that health bill if landlord don't pay, .. or else?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Pound a big rubber stopper in the end of the pipe. Simple, problem solved.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Fill the empty (must be empty) house with methane gas and shoot a flaming, wooden arrow thru a window. Problem solved. I'm just the messanger, passing along the info...:whistling


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

If it has been like that for years, how are yo just now noticing it? Raw sewage generally has a pretty good stench to it.

You sure it's not just gray water?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

wifey says, "Honey, you need to go to the dentist and get those teeth in na back pulled. I smells like chitterlings"

you can say, "Naw, m' teeth are fine! it was the fish we ate.":sad:


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you sure it's not the pipe coming from the drain tile? If you really think it's sewage I would reschedule your lawyer appointment and take your family to the doctors office. Exposure to raw sewage is a way to get infected with hepatitis. I would be more concerned with my families health first then worry about what it is or isn't and who you can or can't sue. Call the health department and report it if you think it's a sewage pipe. Once you know if your family is OK and have verified whether or not it is a sewage pipe then call your lawyer.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you per chance related to BadLuckBob? :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok so you have a small pond at the back of your property..

Your neighbors sewage pipe runs directly into this small pond..

You fish and play by the pond..

If the above statements are true would you not have noticed a rank odour, or wonder why you were catching so many turds while fishing?

It almost sounds like John Q Moron can't locate the septic tank and then sees a black pipe at the pond and assumes its all going there.

Why not run to this house and flush the toilet and then have your wife watch the pipe to see if sh!t flies out of it?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

It's Oil... black oil mine gentlement.. reminds me of the "*Berverly Hillbilly*" show in 1970-1980 TV.. They saw pipe with black stuff... oozing out in their pond... and became rich thereafter :whistling


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Take a garden hose and shove it past the trap in the toilet.

Turn on the water.

Go see if your pond is rising.

If so, call the county health dept and stop eating the fish from the pond.

Why does everything have to be so complicated?


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

Another crazy azz thread...:no::no::no::no:


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone have tried to eat "*Basa" fish* (it looks similar like *Catfish* in USA, black back with bottom white body with very greasy/oily skin)... Well, they are raised in mud ponds ... *BELOW a PUBLIC TOILETS..* 

Yep, that's right... build on wooden poles above local village ponds, people can use these public Porta-John room while these fishes get FREE foods every day!!.. *Fish grow BIG and food cost is CHEAP to sell/import to USA asian markets*!!! :w00t::shutup: ...Ahhh.. lots of recycled proteins for sure!!! :shutup: Now, US has stopped to import these.. Thank GOD!!! :notworthy:notworthy:thumbup:


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

SelfContract said:


> Anyone have tried to eat "*Basa" fish* (it looks similar like *Catfish* in USA, black back with bottom white body with very greasy/oily skin)... Well, they are raised in mud ponds ... *BELOW a PUBLIC TOILETS..*
> 
> Yep, that's right... build on wooden poles above local village ponds, people can use these public Porta-John room while these fishes get FREE foods every day!!.. *Fish grow BIG and food cost is CHEAP to sell/import to USA asian markets*!!! :w00t::shutup: ...Ahhh.. lots of recycled proteins for sure!!! :shutup: Now, US has stopped to import these.. Thank GOD!!! :notworthy:notworthy:thumbup:


Well at least the bait is cheap when you go fishing for them. :laughing:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

deckman22 said:


> Well at least the bait is cheap when you go fishing for them. :laughing:


That all depends on where you went for dinner, what you had and most importantly who paid!


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

i have yet to re read my post from that night, but i prob should.... i was livid... you guys cracked me up!!! I got a mixed bunch of reactions i was not at all expecting!!!!!!!!

To the few smarties who need not be named... how could you not sympathize with a matter like this?

To the comedians.... thanks.... i needed a different view on this. I got a good laugh, thanks!!!

Still dont know what i am gonna do about it... i need to investigate like some suggested... but dont wanna be accused of trespassing... but who cares. I'm just afraid that if i call the health dept they'll just cover their AZZ and put up a no trespassing sign or something.

The pipe does not touch our side of the property... the ravine it runs down connects to our property.
AND YES WE ARE RENTING.

To clarify a few things... no never smelled anything, never ate the fish (too small thank god) never swam but have waded in to get lures unstuck.. havent drank any of the water today, yet, and havent smacked or spanked anyone yet either. 

By the way IHI... i'd still spank you for free.

and i dont intend to get rich from this. i intend to fully seek apropriate punishments and fines. I cant sue for money unless i have gotten sick i would imagine since i dont own the land,
I JUST RENT!!!!! But i expect to see some punishment dispensed. This is bull...

To all the serious folks, thank you. I appreciate both the serious and the funny responses... i am still pretty torqed, but i guess i need to get over it and figure it all out. I will investigate tomorrow and post my findings.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree with plugging it :thumbup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i like his posts....i get my RDA of drama!! too busy to be able to keep up with the soaps during the day!


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

dayexco said:


> i like his posts....i get my RDA of drama!! too busy to be able to keep up with the soaps during the day!


Glad i could help.


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

Winchester said:


> I agree with plugging it :thumbup:



I like to plug it, fill it with methane gas and shoot a bottle rocket into the house!!!!


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

Headed over there now............


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

21gun said:


> Headed over there now............


I can hear the police sirens from here.:whistling


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Leo G said:


> I can hear the police sirens from here.:whistling


 
Lets' the beatings begun... 21 guns found at scene, 21 gun shots... wound to da upper chest, and 21 dead bodies count today.. :laughing:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't worry. He ain't got the gonads to do anything. He'll come back here and whine....:whistling


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Follow the pipe back. There is most likely a tank to catch the solids and instead of the the water going to a leach field it is going down the ravine?? or the leach field went bad and the HO tapped this line in place.
Should stink to high heaven though. You don't by any chance live next to a pig farm lagoon??


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

I've never lived in a trailer park but isn't this about the norm. Beats the hell out of having someone come out and vacum out your toilet once a week. I think you should follow suit and hook your trailer up to the pond as well.


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

Before you point fingers and look like a fool, could it be an over engineered french drain or downspouts run in ADS to the pond instead of in the yard?


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

HSConstruction said:


> Before you point fingers and look like a fool


I'd say you're about 6 to 8 weeks late with that advice around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

21gun said:


> I like to plug it, fill it with methane gas and shoot a bottle rocket into the house!!!!


 Don't do that, it could be a Meth lab. Then you'll be known as 21Done:thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Don't do that, it could be a Meth lab. Then you'll be known as 21Done:thumbsup:


That would be ironic.

As it stands now he has a _*meth*_ane lab in his fishin hole.


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice to see even the old fart hasnt lost his memory yet.

I did some investigation today and it appears that there is a mound under the back deck... which is above a solid sandstone shelf... if there's a septic in that little hill... it aint a very big or deep one. The main lines under the house lead to the mound... but out of that same mound the black drain tile comes out and down the hill. So with out doing any diggin i cant be certain. The house is unlocked, and the water is off. I followed the tile to see exactly where it was routed the entire length... there's about 300 feet total.. and plenty of places along the way to simply dump a washing machine drain. But they ran that joker a long way. I'm guess the anticipated some stinch and wanted it far away from the house. I cant smell anything tho. Dont see any evident terds or paper, but it's been raining here like every day for almost 2 weeks.

I dont know. I think i should call the health department from a payphone... in case i am wrong. But it looks like its a septic fix/bandaid in the very least. i just hate to think that got past so many people. Maybe it's not what it seems. But there is no place at all for field lines. None. all sand stone and no surface area to run them for the hill its on.

I could just be minding someone elses business and could be totally jumpin the gun. I want it looked into tho. I'm concerne dfor the woods and the critters runnin around in it that come up in the yard... etc etc.

any way, i better go to bed.

By the way, there hammer head, it aint a trailer park. (You still havent let that go have ya?) Someday, maybe.


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

Guess I'm strong headed. What can a 32-year-old fart say?


----------

